# Add "Auto settings" to multiple photos



## Frederik

Hi all

I would like to know if it possible to add "Auto settings" to a batch of photos, or maybe even do it to all photos during import as you can in Classic. And if the answer is "Yes", how do I do it?

Br Frederik


----------



## johnbeardy

I don't think you can. Working with multiple images is one of the many weaknesses of Lightroom Cloudy.


----------



## RikkFlohr

You should be able to 

Select an image
Apply [Auto]. 
Copy Settings
Select Many
Paste Settings


----------



## Johan Elzenga

RikkFlohr said:


> You should be able to
> 
> Select an image
> Apply [Auto].
> Copy Settings
> Select Many
> Paste Settings


Wouldn’t that copy *the same settings* (the settings generated by auto tone on the first image) to all the other images rather than apply individual auto tone settings to each of them?


----------



## RikkFlohr

It shouldn't. When I test it, I get different values for all sliders on the pasted images.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Interesting! I can’t try it right now, but I’m pretty sure that in Lightroom Classic it works as I described. So it seems that Lightroom is different than Lightroom Classic in this respect.


----------



## Frederik

RikkFlohr said:


> You should be able to
> 
> Select an image
> Apply [Auto].
> Copy Settings
> Select Many
> Paste Settings



I tried, what happened was exactly as Johan writes. So unfortunately it doesn't seem like an option :/


----------



## Jim Wilde

I've had mixed results....sometimes I get what Johan described, but at other times I do get genuine Auto applied to the selected images. It seems that if the original image from which you copy the settings is NOT included in the subsequent "select many", then the slider settings from the original images are what get applied to the selected. However, if the original image IS still selected along with the "many" (and is still the "most selected"), then genuine Auto gets applied to the "many".

That was from a brief test, I need to do a bit more testing to verify those conclusions. In the meantime, you could apply Auto to an image, then use the menu command to "Choose Edit Settings to Copy" (Shift+Cmd+C) and you'll see that "Auto Settings" can be selected....so uncheck anything you don't want copied, leave Auto Settings checked, click on "Copy". Then make the multiple selection and Shift+Cmd+V should apply Auto to them all.


----------



## seanmcwherter

Has anyone found a way to do this in iOS? I'm one step away from never traveling with a MacBook again. All I need is either batch apply preset, or have Auto Settings available when copy/paste settings from one photo to a batch.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

seanmcwherter said:


> Has anyone found a way to do this in iOS? I'm one step away from never traveling with a MacBook again. All I need is either batch apply preset, or have Auto Settings available when copy/paste settings from one photo to a batch.


Not quite what you're looking for Sean, but you can now apply a preset to new imports (from today's release), and that preset could be one that applies auto settings. I don't think you can create an Auto only preset using cloudy, but one created in Classic seems to work.


----------



## seanmcwherter

Saw that, that's actually one step better than what I had hoped for!


----------

